# Made five this a.m.



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoping to sell and if I do I have time to make more for a few family and friend


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

How cheery! Beautiful.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

My mailing address is ................


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Very festive


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's wonderful. I'm sure everyone is going to love them.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a fun card!


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is really special. I don't even have a brain at 5 a.m. and you're putting things like this together.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Really nice&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That would be delightful to receive in the mail! What a great idea.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That would be delightful to receive in the mail! What a great idea.


Thanks yes they are fun and a little special..


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Very creative :thumbup:


----------



## dgordon (Nov 3, 2013)

Just clever as can be! When these are opened there are going to be big smiles from all the recipients!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So beautiful and cheery. I'm sure these will sell out quickly.

Your cards are so professional, Sue. You should make some videos for Craftsy. I'm sure a lot of people would pay to watch you show how to make your cards (I would).


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

randiejg said:


> So beautiful and cheery. I'm sure these will sell out quickly.
> 
> Your cards are so professional, Sue. You should make some videos for Craftsy. I'm sure a lot of people would pay to watch you show how to make your cards (I would).


Thank you ...I am such an beginner I'd not know where to start and I just kind of play with what ever materials I have on hand..


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful and original.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a dandy! Wonderful Christmas surprise!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

You are so creative!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very pretty! I am sure the recipients will be delighted.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!! That's beautiful. Looks very complicated. Lucky family and friends. Aloha... Bev


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

cute


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

randiejg said:


> So beautiful and cheery. I'm sure these will sell out quickly.
> 
> Your cards are so professional, Sue. You should make some videos for Craftsy. I'm sure a lot of people would pay to watch you show how to make your cards (I would).


I would too!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a really nice card to receive . A lot of work went into them .You have a very creative mind .


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Sure to bring lots of smiles to the recipients. 
Marge


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

love the way you did the tree.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kaylink said:


> love the way you did the tree.


thanks..a friend who does origami did one for me a few yrs ago and i learned to make them and worked it out for the box pop up card


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So creative!! &#128522;


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely idea.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

How much are you asking for them Sue? They are very pretty!


----------

